# WW2 Tunnels - Herts



## Catti2010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Went on an explore today, but because we didnt do a pre-rec of the location only had the compact cam.

Pics are not to bad, tunnels seem to have been built then the ground covered over them.





[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## night crawler (Jan 3, 2011)

Concrete sectional one and not too chaved. Nice find.


----------



## Munchh (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks good, bit scant on the info. Sectional prefab as NC said. Semi sunken air raid shelter? Near an airfield perhaps?

Don't need an exact location but it would be nice to know a bit more about it. 

Not a moan btw, genuine interest.


----------



## Catti2010 (Jan 3, 2011)

No worries, I didnt think we could put locations.

Some other guys have done these before, but thought would try it.

The tunnels in the grounds of a hotel near watford, from above ground you can see where the tunnels were created then ground covered over.

It was something to do, until i find more info on the shelters / tunnels in Luton, but keep coming up stuck, as have visited the sites but they have been filled in, or sites redeveloped


----------



## highcannons (Jan 3, 2011)

There used to be an airfield at Leavesdon.....


----------



## Newage (Jan 4, 2011)

*Shelters*

Hi Mate

me and Fluffy went there some time back and there is a full post on here about the place.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=15335&highlight=grove

if this does not work just do a search for "the grove"

Cheers Newage


----------

